# Good value filing cabinets



## zag (17 Oct 2003)

Anyone know where to get a good value (under €100) 4 drawer filing cabinet ?

Argos used to have them (I bought one and it was great), but they don't seem to list them anymore.  I think it cost something like €80 or so.

I have had a look at the various office places, but they all seem to want a lot more than that.

Suggestions (or second hand filing cabinets) welcome . . .

Cheers,

z


----------



## stobear (17 Oct 2003)

Someone here got a comfy chair from Viking direct and they seem to have filing cabinets.....

[broken link removed]


----------



## zag (17 Oct 2003)

stobear - thanks for the link.

I had a look through the specs and prices.  Seem to be reasonably good value, but not quite the price point Argos were at.  They have a 4 drawer economy model for €149.99 (ex vat & delivery).

They are now at the top of my list, but if anyone else has any suggestions it would be great.

Cheers,

z


----------



## stobear (17 Oct 2003)

I haven't used them myself zag, but I undersstand from a previous discussion you can get some freebies and I thought delivery was free.......but damn and blast that 'search this site using google' thing fails me.......

Stobear


----------



## rainyday (17 Oct 2003)

There used often be small ads in the back of the Irish Times for office clearance sales (or similar). You might be able to pick up something there.


----------



## bubbles (17 Oct 2003)

*second-hand office furniture*

try Liquidated Furnitures Sales Ltd in Finglas or Inchicore. They usually have loads of filing cabinets, some of them in very good condition.

just ring them first to make they have some good ones in stock, just in case

tel: 864 0539 Finglas or 4731806 Inchicore

Regards
Bubbles


----------



## Johhny (18 Oct 2003)

*Filing Cabinet*

Viking Direct do some excellent offers from time to time.

I got a free 4 drawer filing cabinet last year with the purchase of 6 boxes of hanging files (€90 for them if I remember correctly).

Their recent e-mail offers quote a executive leather chair for €49 ex-vat.


Can't beat them for value, when they have offers on. - just register on their mailing list & wait till your offer appears!!


----------



## DOBBER22 (18 Oct 2003)

*Re: Filing Cabinet*

I like the sound of that leather chair, it would go down very well for a game of footy on the PS2.
Ahhh cushty..:hat


----------



## sueellen (18 Oct 2003)

*Re: Filing Cabinet & Viking Direct's Leather Chair Offer*

Dobber22,

You must have missed this thread on neonitrix's good purchase.  See here


----------



## DOBBER22 (19 Oct 2003)

*Re: Filing Cabinet & Viking Direct's Leather Chair Offer*

Oh yes that does look cushty and at that price I think I'll splash out on one.
Thanks Sueellen


----------



## JJ (21 Oct 2003)

*The Link*

[broken link removed]


----------



## JJ (21 Oct 2003)

*Free Foot Bath with Diaries*

[broken link removed]


----------



## zag (20 Dec 2003)

*Re: Free Foot Bath with Diaries*

I eventually bought 2*2 drawer jobs (at €50 each) from Argos which turned out to be solid enough, but given that they were self assembly and made of wood(ish) they were never going to be as good as a decent metal one.  Also, while they were the correct width, they were a bit shallow and so didn't hold as much as a proper one.

The other day I salvaged a perfect metal 4 drawer cabinet from a skip just down the road from the office.  It's amazing what people throw out these days.

There was a whole rake of smaller ones sitting in a skip across the road a few weeks ago, but unfortunately by the time I got to them they had all been rained on.

z

p.s. anyone want to buy some pre-used Argos filing cabinets.


----------

